# The Knoble Pistol....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Interesting article in current American Rifleman, a short item regarding the Knoble Pistol submitted for the Test Trials of 1900, the competition that ultimately selected the M1911 .45 for the military. I had only heard of the Knoble and had never seen one, not even a photo.

The article states that the first model submitted was poorly made and fitted, and the second was requested for further examination and test. It was noted that the second was in .30 Luger caliber. As the date 1908 is given, the first must have been in .45 caliber, that caliber being dictated after 1906.

The photo shows the pistol with magazine removed. Nothing much is stated about the action, though apparently its a short recoil, single action. The barrel and part of the forward receiver look a little like a Ruger .22, except the barrel slides rearward a short distance. The grip is angled well back, and the butt has a Luger-look to it, as does the magazine button.

Its an interesting looking design, and while nothing like the Luger in action, bears a striking resemblence to that pistol. Does anybody have any further details about its action or take-down? Its functioning?


Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Bob,
For the life of me, I can't find anything on that pistol, but I do remember watching an episode on the Military Channel years ago about the development and testing of pistols during that time period. There was a German design, but I can't recall if it was the Knoble. It was in .45, but for some strange reason, I think it was a Luger. Something like 4 were ever made, and they reside at Colts museum if I recall correctly. I'll keep digging as you've peaked my interest in the topic.

Zhur

**UPDATE** Apparently this is the one I was thinking of, is it the same as you saw? http://www.lugerforum.com/45Luger.html


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Luger was indeed a contender. It compared favorably with the Colt/Browning. After 1906, the Board dictated a .45 caliber pistol. The Luger submitted originally was in .30 Luger, and there were several examples submitted in .45 caliber. The Army wanted 100 for further trials. Ludwig & Loewe, who sponsored the Luger pistol, withdrew from the competition as they were unwilling to have 100 pistols made without a more definite commitment.

There was a Savage auto, as well as the Webley Fosberry revolver.

I have in times past had some documention of these trials, which took eleven years to select the Colt M1911 pistol. Frustration is rampant throughout the documents. Cavalry officers were stubborn in their attemps to keep the revolver. Their standing was that an auto pistol in the hands of a raw recruit on an unruly horse was as much a danger to his own troops as to the enemy!

Bob Wright

P.S. The Knoble Pistol was credited to a designer in Washington State.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Bob,
> Zhur
> 
> **UPDATE** Apparently this is the one I was thinking of, is it the same as you saw? http://www.lugerforum.com/45Luger.html


No. The pistol in the American Rifleman is not a toggle link action. Apparently the barrel or breechblock is of the dropping variety, or has an internal locking block. The hammer is exposed, and there is a large "hump" at the top of the grip. Visualize a Ruger .22 with a Luger grip and exposed hammer.

Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Great, now I gotta go out and buy ANOTHER gun magazine. hehe.

Zhur


----------

